# pop svengali



## Pascale

Hello everyone,
Would you have a nice suggestion for a pop svengali in French?
Manipulateur ne me plaît pas beaucoup...
Merci d'avance


----------



## mgarizona

If Etienne Daho can have a "pop satori" ... why not just pop svengali ... otherwise, _un svengali pop_ ???

Another option might be _un raspoutine pop_ ???


----------



## Pascale

I like that Raspoutine... Unfortunately, the Frech viewers of my doc on Boyzone (sigh...) may think Raspoutine is a pop idol. So can't do.
Anyone ?


----------



## Nathalie1963

What is the context? That could be "illusionniste" or "mystificateur". Does that help?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Eminence grise_ ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Prestidigitateur de la pop ?


----------



## mgarizona

The real notion behind referring to someone as a Svengali is to imply mind control.

So maybe _manipulateur pop_ ???

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manipulation_mentale


----------



## Cath.S.

mgarizona said:


> The real notion behind referring to someone as a Svengali is to imply mind control.
> 
> So maybe _manipulateur pop_ ???
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manipulation_mentale


Eh oui, MgAz, mais...


			
				Pascale said:
			
		

> Manipulateur ne me plaît pas beaucoup...


----------



## Pascale

Merci JeanDeSponde, je crois que c'est Emminence grise qui l'emporte. ça a un petit côté sinistre que j'aime bien. Il s'agit de Louis Walsh, manager des Boyzone, in case you were dying to know...
Thanks!


----------



## Cath.S.

_Éminence grise_ m'ennuie un peu - ni parce que ce terme me fait penser à un sous-vêtement douteux ni parce que je ne l'ai pas trouvé moi-même  - mais parce qu'il implique un pouvoir officieux, une personne qui exerce son influence dans l'ombre d'un puissant.


----------



## mgarizona

Sorry about the _manipulateur_ ... my brain is a sieve!

Two other thoughts:

I see that the sundry _Puppet Master_ movies have been released in France with the titles untranslated, and that the same holds for the Metallica album _Master of Puppets_, so perhaps these English phrases have enough pop-culture caché to serve here?

_le puppet master pop de Boyzone_

(What would that be in French anyway? _le montreur des marionnettes_ ???)

My other thought was _maître-penseur pop_ ... though that would presuppose _pensées_ being involved, no?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Peut-être (s'il faut éviter _manipulateur_) _il est le cerveau pensant derrière Boyzone_ ?...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



JeanDeSponde said:


> Peut-être (s'il faut éviter _manipulateur_) _il est le cerveau pensant derrière Boyzone_ ?...


Et ne faut-il pas aussi traduire le fait que c'est un méchant vilain qui n'a pas de bonnes intentions ? C'est une vraie question, je n'ai rien dans ma besace comme proposition...


----------



## Topsie

Le marionnettiste des Boyzone (?)


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne suis pas du tout convaincue que cela traduit bien l'idée mais - un peu dans le sens de maître penseur - j'ai trouvé ceci :



> Créé sur casting en novembre 1993 par le gourou de la pop et très respecté outre-manche Louis Walsh, le groupe irlandais Boyzone se composait à l'origine de 6 jeunes garçons.


----------



## Cath.S.

Notons que le terme _grey eminence_ existe en anglais.

Mon vote irait au marionnettiste de Topsie / montreur de marionnettes de MGAz.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Marionnettiste, c'est pas un peu trop sympa pour un Svengali ? 
Je crois qu'il y a un truc qui m'échappe sur sa connotation en anglais, en fait...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Marionnettiste, c'est pas un peu trop sympa pour un Svengali ?
> Je crois qu'il y a un truc qui m'échappe sur sa connotation en anglais, en fait...


Yup. Je dirais bien, en fait, _celui qui tire les ficelles_ - plus péjoratif que le sympathique _marionnettiste_, non ?


----------



## wildan1

JeanDeSponde said:


> Yup. Je dirais bien, en fait, _celui qui tire les ficelles_ - plus péjoratif que le sympathique _marionnettiste_, non ?


 
_"the man behind the curtain"_ as they said in _The Wizard of Oz_...

Otherwise, maye _the brains behind the operation._ But now I'm back-translating... (I must say _pop svengali _didn't mean much to me)

PS to egueule: We usually leave _éminence grise_ in its original French if we use that expression--it's pretty highbrow in English.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai trouvé ceci :


> Since the early 20th century, Svengali has meant someone who manipulates another, particularly for sinister reasons. A Svengali is powerfully persuasive, dominating another person usually with selfish or evil motives. It is often used in the context of an older man influencing a younger woman. Example: "Britney's agent was her Svengali, dictating her every career move without concern for her well-being."


 Mais aussi :


> In modern times, a svengali is someone who pulls strings - a maker of pop culture successes. Sometimes the puppets cut the strings, with mixed results. *It's usually a pejorative, but it shouldn't be*.



Le 2e article (tiré d'un blog) cite des « Svengalis » comme Kim Fowley, Don Kirshner, Creed Taylor, Brian Epstein. Alors le mot est péjoratif, ou il ne l'est pas?

"Brains behind the operation" (Wildan) serait à mon avis l'équivalent anglais de ce que JDS a suggéré au post #13 : _cerveau pensant_...


----------



## mgarizona

The English _éminence grise_ is generally not pejorative. It corresponds to the English phrase "the power behind the throne." It does not have the _sinistre_ association of the French.

Another thought, with a nod to the French literature more or less contemporary to that which gave us _Trilby_ and its Svengali:

_Louis Walsh, le Fantôme de la (Boy)Zone!_


----------



## Nicomon

Et si les phrases à traduire étaient les suivantes ... traduiriez-vous toujours Svengali par marionnettiste?  

_- Brian Epstein was considered as the *Svengali* who, by magic, created *the Beatles* and the resulting beat music boom._ 
_- Figures from across the music industry will offer their advice on a voluntary basis, including *Rolling Stones* *svengali* Andrew Loog Oldham_

Ils ont dû tirer les bonnes ficelles, parce qu'ils ont ma foi assez bien réussi, ces pantins.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Tiens, avant d'aller au dodo, il me venait « le grand Manitou de la pop »...
Ouais, bof... J'y vais !


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Tiens, avant d'aller au dodo, il me venait « le grand Manitou de la pop »...
> Ouais, bof... J'y vais !


 Ça ressemble un peu à mon gourou. Il y aurait aussi « le caïd de la pop » ou « le pop pontife ». 

Blague à part, il me semble que dans bien des contextes (peut-être pas dans celui de Louis Walsh/Boyzone) "Svengali" peut être traduit par « impresario » ou « Pygmalion »

Au hasard de recherches (ce fil m'obsède!) j'ai souvent lu les noms Svengali (textes anglais) et Pygmalion (textes français) associés à Serge Gainsbourg (Jane Birkin, France Gall, B.B., etc) et René Angélil (Céliiiine).

Au fait, les gars de Boyzone, qu'est-ce qu'ils en pensent de Louis Walsh? Est-il un gentil impresario/actionneur de ficelles, ou un vilain opportuniste/maquignon? (j'ai cherché des synonymes de manipulateur)


----------



## Cath.S.

Après réflexion, _marionnettiste_ me pose problème parce qu'il fait surtout passer les « marionnettes » en question pour des crétins de première, dénués de la moindre volonté propre, ce qui n'est pas forcément une bonne idée sauf si l'on tient à montrer le mépris que l'on éprouve pour Boyzone.

Nicole, j'avais pensé à _démiurge,_ mais tout comme ton_ Pygmalion_ ce terme me semble un peu sophistiqué en l'occurrence (émission destinée à des ados et concernant un groupe sans prétentions intellectuelles), bien qu'il s'applique parfaitement à Gainsbourg ; Karine, j'aime bien ton _grand Manitou_ !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Cath,

J'avoue avoir dû vérifier ce mot... démiurge, qui ne m'est pas familier. 
Dans le même ordre d'idées, il y aurait architecte, maître-d'oeuvre, ou peut-être idéateur. Mais bon, on s'éloigne.

J'aime aussi le grand Manitou de Karine.



> grand manitou : personne puissante et influente dans un domaine d’activité.
> _Grand manitou_ ou _manitou_ : esprit surnaturel chez certains peuples amérindiens.


 Il y en a quelques uns d'ailleurs tout près dans la réserve amérindienne.

En fait c'est un peu dans le sens de Manitou que j'ai suggéré gourou au #16 (et 22). Mais Manitou, c'est mieux.


----------



## Lizamichael

bonjour,

est-ce que "l'homme de l'ombre" ne conviendrait-il pas?


----------



## Gwenadu

Pascale said:


> Hello everyone,
> Would you have a nice suggestion for a pop svengali in French?
> Manipulateur ne me plaît pas beaucoup...
> Merci d'avance


Gourou de la pop.


----------



## joelooc

Mentor   ?


----------



## Nicomon

@ Gwenadu  :  _Gourou_ a déjà été suggéré...  en 2008. 

@ joelooc  : J'ai pensé à _mentor_, pour _svengali _tout court.  Exemple - puisque c'est de lui qu'il était question : 





> *Louis Walsh* (né Michael Louis Vincent Walsh le 5 août 1952 , à Kiltimagh, Irlande) est un producteur de musique irlandais, connu pour être l'un des jurés de l'émission britannique The X Factor. Il a été le *mentor* de plusieurs boys bands britanniques dont Boyzone.



 Mais  « _mentor de la pop_ » ???


----------



## joelooc

Nicomon said:


> Mais « _mentor de la pop_ » ???


Je comprends, gros choc des cultures! En même temps si on veut occidentaliser "svengali" pour les érudits (?!) qui savent ce qu'est un "mentor" et pas un "svengali"... Sinon il reste la solution de garder "svengali" comme on a coopté "guru". L'occident y perdra ce que le folklore y gagnera 
 D'un autre côté _pop_ utilisé comme épithète s'est déjà vu en français: pop mentor


----------



## sunilbhaiya72

I see that the sundry _Puppet Master_ movies have been released in France with the titles untranslated, and that the same holds for the Metallica album _Master of Puppets_, so perhaps these English phrases have enough pop-culture caché to serve here?


----------



## Nicomon

@ sunilbhaiya72 -   Welcome to the forum but...
Why did you copy - word for word -  a part of what mgarizona wrote in post 12, back in 2008 ? 


joelooc said:


> D'un autre côté _pop_ utilisé comme épithète s'est déjà vu en français: pop mentor.


  Moi, je trouve que ça sonne carrément anglais.  Même tournure que  _pop svengali._  Comme dans ces exemples : 





> _ Scott introduced Justin to Usher who eventually became *his pop mentor*.
> Houston was staying at the Beverly Hilton hotel on Saturday to attend a pre-Grammy party being hosted by *her pop mentor* Clive Davis.  _


 Associé à  _pop, _je reviens à _gourou _ (francisé) ou _grand manitou_ _de la pop_.
Ou dans le même ordre d'idées que _prestidigitateur _(Cath.S., post 6) : _ magicien. _
Pour le sens _puppet master / manipulateur_ (mais sans _pop) _j'aime la suggestion JdeS : _ celui qui tire les ficelles. _

Pour un public québécois ou fan de Céliiiine :   _Le René Angélil de la pop. _ 


> *René Angélil: The Svengali behind Céline*
> René Angélil turned a 12-year-old Quebec girl into a global sensation. How they became a business juggernaut and an unassailable force in Quebec.


----------



## sunilbhaiya72

Lizamichael said:


> bonjour,
> 
> est-ce que "l'homme de l'ombre" ne conviendrait-il pas?


Thanks  . .


----------

